# Super Saturday/GOW: Arizona vs. Memphis (12/29)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Big day today. Currently on ESPN - Wisconsin at Texas. It's a 3 point game. The Badgers are without Trevon Hughes and somehow are still in this.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*GOW: No. 18 Arizona at No. 2 Memphis*

10:00, ESPN2... Upset city???


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

What a finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heads up play!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Amazing finish truly. Wisconsin should be ranked after this.

Hit a clutch shot and then make the huge steal. This is why I love college basketball


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Do you understand how big that was? They were without their leading scorer. The game as IN Austin. Mike Flowers with 2 game winning plays in less than 3 seconds. So where does this put Wisconsin? Top 20? Top 15?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

I caught the last five minutes of the UW-Texas game and it was fantastic. Flowers with a huge 3 with 3 seconds left to give Wisconsin the win.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

What a win. We at least redeemed ourselves for that terrible performance at Duke.

Mike Flowers with one of the better individual finishes to a basketball game I've ever seen.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

I'm not making fun. I'm not trying bait, BlueBaron. But, Kentucky is wretched. I mean, they are horrible, absolutely horrible. I give credit to San Diego. They played well. They shot well. But that team shouldn't have won in Rupp. Joe Crawford is such a disappointment. He and the rest of the team can't shoot. They can't score. Poor Patrick Patterson gets doubled and triple teamed constantly. He kicks it out to guys who can't knock down a jump shot to save their lives. Their defense isn't any better. I feel bad for Gillispie. You can see it in his eyes - it's just killin him.

I will say this - the only bright spots for the Wildcats were Meeks and Perry. Contrary to the rest of their guards, these two actually know how to pass the ball to Patterson. Once they get everyone healthy, they can be decent. I don't know how much they're acutally going to help though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Who drafted Josh Carter and DeAndre Jordan?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Duke just completely overwhelmed Wisconsin with their athletic ability...Never even let them think they were in that game.Honestly I didn't think they had the talent to compete with big time basketball teams.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Miami might finally lose the way it looks now.Winthrop is up 57-51 and they're really playing nice ball.Under 7 minutes left


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

i'm really surprised texas lost to both michigan state and wisconsin. losing one would be no surprise but i didn't think they'd lose both.

good news is that gary johnson has finally been cleared to play. we'll see if he'll make much of a difference but he should give texas a little more quality depth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

What do you guys think of Bruce Pearl's antics? To me he get himself worked up way too much


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



Diable said:


> Duke just completely overwhelmed Wisconsin with their athletic ability...Never even let them think they were in that game.Honestly I didn't think they had the talent to compete with big time basketball teams.


That Duke game was kind of a perfect storm of bad play and bad luck. I'm not sure if we can play with a team like Duke, Memphis, or Kansas, but this is a huge win for us.

I haven't really been around too much lately, but I definitely had to show up after this win. This makes me wonder about Trevon Hughes' effect on the team, he turns the ball over quite a bit, and does not shoot very well, and now we beat Texas without him. Very interesting.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

West Virginia-Oklahoma is now about to start its 2nd overtime. Another great game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

http://www.billygsucks.com/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

I guess someone has already registered firebillygillespie.com what does this mean?
*firebillygillespie.com*

This page is parked free, courtesy of GoDaddy.com


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



TM said:


> http://www.billygsucks.com/




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Kentucky was hard to watch today but I think he can turn it around.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Thats one of the reasons why I dislike the team. Their fans are too fickle


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Now understand, what I'm about to say is stugg I got from a team's forum, a team that is anti-Kentucky... They're saying that they don't think he'll last - not becuase of their performance on the court, but because of his off-the-court life. Rumors I'm sure, but they're saying Billy enjoys the nightlife a bit too much... We need some moer Kentucky fans around here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



HB said:


> Thats one of the reasons why I dislike the team. Their fans are too fickle


Oh please. A UNC fan is the LAST person I want to hear that bunch of balogny from. Two words for you: Matt Doherty. Apparently the winning and your spoildness (thanks to Roy) has clouded your memory.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



TM said:


> Now understand, what I'm about to say is stugg I got from a team's forum, a team that is anti-Kentucky... They're saying that they don't think he'll last - not becuase of their performance on the court, but because of his off-the-court life. Rumors I'm sure, but they're saying Billy enjoys the nightlife a bit too much... We need some moer Kentucky fans around here.


He has gotten a couple of DUIs already. Has a coach thats a no-no, and being a Kentucky coach you know he has no private life around here. Everything he does is under scrutiny



> Oh please. A UNC fan is the LAST person I want to hear that bunch of balogny from. Two words for you: Matt Doherty. Apparently the winning and your spoildness (thanks to Roy) has clouded your memory.


Doherty was only good at one thing, and that was recruiting. Then again, we havent heard a squeak from his new team so maybe it was the UNC tradition that got him all those prize recruits


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



HB said:


> Then again, we havent heard a squeak from his new team so maybe it was the UNC tradition that got him all those prize recruits


No, but it helped. He got some decent guys at Notre Dame. Who wants to go to SMU? After this year's loses, absolutely NOBODY will want to go there. I heard on a ESPN podcast the other day that so far this season they've lose to a transitional DI school (USC Upstate) and a couple other equally poor teams. He should've stayed in the state of Florida.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

I didnt even know he wasnt in Florida anymore. That sucks for him


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

Brian Roberts is one of the best guards in the entire country. That is all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

^hahaha... kid can shoot the rock, that's for sure.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*

blowout city!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Super Saturday (12/29)*



TM said:


> blowout city!


Oh yeah, time for Pats/Giants. Dayton is going to be a ***** in the A10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: GOW: No. 18 Arizona at No. 2 Memphis*

No Bayless? This game just got a lot less appealing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: GOW: No. 18 Arizona at No. 2 Memphis*



TM said:


> No Bayless? This game just got a lot less appealing.


Exactly why this is my ***** game at the moment. I have wanted to see this Bayless/Rose matchup for awhile. Oh well Memphis should roll now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Might as well go back to the game. The Pats-NY game is over. :|


----------

